# Boilie kochbuch



## sorgiew (23. August 2007)

Das boiliekochen ja sehr viel mit chemie und ähnlichen zu tun hat macht ja viele von den karpfenspezialisten zu wahren haubeköchen.


Immerhin sind ja die materalien und auch die mehle von unterschiedlichster herkunft und auch unterschiedlichsten eigenschaften.


Hab ein paar anregende sachen und auch wirkliche gute tipps in den neuen www.carpinfocus.de  angelmagazinen gelesen.


jetzt wollte ich aber mal fragen ob es eigentlich ein kochbuch - mit praktischen tipps und anleitungen gibt das näher auf die boilieproduktion eingeht.

Ich würde mal gerne soetwas kaufen am besten deutschsprachig - auch englisch ist ok.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand tipps für mich was das betrifft.


:b  wolf


----------



## sorgiew (24. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

hilfe hat keiner eine lösung für mich ich finde einfach nichts zu dem thema???


das ist das einzige: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/0947674470/anglerboardde-21


----------



## frummel (24. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

wieso erstellen wir net selber eins?
jeder kommt mit seinen rezepten..und ordentlicher kochanleitung.
das wird dann schön zusammengestellt und auf bestellung kann man dies dann binden lassen. natürlich müsste der selbstkostenpreis dann überwiesen werden, denn ordentlich binden lassen, mit ordentlichem einband und ansprechender gestaltung sollten wir es schon.
mein bester freund ist ein prima grafiker.. der könnte ein layout erstellen. was binden angeht kann ich mal was in erfahrung bringen. natürlich nur wenn sich massig leute daran beteiligen.
evtl. sollte man auch bei ein paar carp kings anfragen.. meinetwegen das dieter martens allstar rezept usw.
ich hab da schon bock drauf


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Gute Idee!


----------



## Le Vilain (24. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

jau echt coole idee!
würd ich mich auch dran beteiligen!


----------



## sorgiew (24. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

das währe doch wirklich mal eine gute idee - mit tests und auch hintergrundinformationen


----------



## Fragmaster (24. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hallo,
Idee genial finde ich auch!:q:q Umsetzung naja #c:v

Mfg
  Marco


----------



## catch-and-release (25. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Die idee ist gut aber ob es das wirklich bringt es zu binden? Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn wir es einfach als pdf oder so gestalten? Denn ohne Werbung oder so weiss ich nicht ob wir so ne Auflage zusammen bekommen würden wo es sich überhaupt lohnt die  Bücher Drucken und binden zu lassen?


----------



## sorgiew (25. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

wer kennt sich so gut aus das er soetwas in pdf gestalten kann und hat noch dazu die fähigkeiten die informationen sinnbringend zusammenzufassen und zu verwerten


----------



## karpfen2986 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

ich hab sehr guten kontakt zu ner druckerei


----------



## ObiOne (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Wär ne geile Idee, aber irgendwie auch sau schwer in der Umsetzung, denn jeder hat ne andere Vorstellung von guten Zutaten, Flavour usw. das Buch könnte locker 1000 Seiten bekommen ;-9 man müsste wenn die einzelnen Rezepte diskutieren und dann abstimmen welche genommen werden, genauso bei dem Flavour jeder wird dir was anderes über Flavour erzählen (ich bevorzuge z.B. kein Flavour, sondern natürliche Geschmacksstoffe) 
Wie gesagt Idee Top, Umsetzung sch....wer^^

Gruß Obi |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Es gibt da so einen interaktiven Mixrechner - einfach mal Googln.


----------



## sorgiew (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

hast mal nen link zanderfänger? wenn nicht schick doch mal ne pn bin schon gespannt was da kommt


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich hätte auch interesse an nem Kochbuch für Knödel


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Nein habe ich leider nicht, hatte doch gesagt Du musst halt mal danach Googln. #:


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hi

www.mixrechner.de :vik:

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

muss man den kaufen oder gibt es nen gratis download??


----------



## PROLOGIC (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Wirste wohl löhnen müssen, hab nix für gratis gefunden

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## sorgiew (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

http://www.zeidler.gmxhome.de/mix/mix.htm

da hab ich noch was


----------



## Lupus (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hallo zusammen,
die Idee finde ich sehr gut!!!
Die Umsetzung finde ich gar nicht soooo schwierig. Es müsste sich jemand bereit erklären die Texte zu sammeln und auch gegenzulesen! Wenn interesse besteht würde ich das machen!?!|evil: 

Der Druck muss ja nicht umbedingt professionell sein Man könnte die Seiten ausdrucken und in einem Copyshop binden lassen... ist dann zwar nicht sooo profesionell aber der Inhalt zählt ja bekanntlich!
Die Meinungen zu einzelnen Bestandteilen mag auseinander gehen aber das finde ich nicht schlimm. Die Profis sind sich auch nicht immer einig!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich würde das auch gerne festhalten!
mach ich doch gerne!

mfg Marvin


----------



## KaiAllround (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ja wäre cool, man könnte es ja dann auch für einen kleinen preis (kostendeckend, versand ect) "verkaufen" sag ich mal...


----------



## sorgiew (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

wer währe denn schreiberisch begabt und kann soetwas auch halbwegs umsetzen - ihr wisst ja die pisa studie


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



sorgiew schrieb:


> http://www.zeidler.gmxhome.de/mix/mix.htm
> 
> da hab ich noch was


Den meinte ich... |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Nur mal so am Rande.
Wenn das mit dem Buch nicht funktioniert, warum erstellt ihr nicht ein " Kochbuch " hier im Board. Könnte man oben festtackern. 

Ralf

P.S. Einge C&R Beiträge wurden von mir entfernt. Ihr wisst schon....


----------



## Jimmsen (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Oder die ganze Sache in einem "pdf Buch" zusammenfassen. Wieso erschweren, wenn es auch einfach geht? Vorteil: Günstiger, kann einfacher verteilt werden (download) und das hinzufügen von weiteren "Sachen" ist auch einfach zu machen.


----------



## Dart (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich finde die Ideen von Ralle und Jimmsen klasse #6
Einfach verfüg,-und erweiterbar.
Wenn man dann noch zur Einleitung eine bebilderte Anleitung zur Verarbeitung hinzufügt, ist das sicher ein Kracher, und hilft vielen Einsteigern in der Selfmade-Küche, und auch für die Pro's ist etwas dabei.
Greetz, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## sorgiew (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

das klingt sehr gut - man sollte auch eine auflistung allesr zutaten haben - und welchen effekt sie im fertigen boilie haben


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

ich finde wir sollten das so gestallten!

zutaten:

20%
20%
20%
20%
20%
(als beispiel)   plus: wie viele eier pro kilo!

kochzeit:

zum beispiel 5 minuten!

ein bild vom fertigen boilie!

und dann ein foto von einem Karpfen den man mit den boilies schon gefangen hat!


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> und dann ein foto von einem Karpfen den man mit den boilies schon gefangen hat!



Ich glaube das ist nicht wirklich wichtig!

Wenn dann soll das buch doch nicht gleich wie die ganzen Zeitschriften werden, wo steht das man NUR mit GENAU DIESEM Boilie EXTREM GROßE Fische fängt......

Aber sonst würde ich es auch so anordnen!

Am anfagng des buches allgemeine tips über Boilie rollen
vielleicht so mir tips für alle boilie mxe (so ca. eier, dann nen bissel öl zum rollen)

dann "tackle" tips, zb. boilie gun, roller, etc.

konservierer, salz, trocknen

blablabla

mfg


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

aber ich finde das bringt ein bisschen Farbe ins Rezept


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

ja gut man kann schon bilder reinmachen, aber müssen es bilder sein von fischen die gerade mit den boilies gefangen wurden?

wenn dann vielleicht ein bild von dem autor dieses Speziellen rezeptes wo er gerade einen Karpfen präsentiert? Also Bilder wie im Karpfenfänge Thread?

wäre das vielleicht was?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

ja so finde ich das auch gut, so können wir das machen!

und ist ein bild von dem fertigen boilie ok?


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

jo ich würde es gut finden!
aber das entscheiden nicht wir....


----------



## Lupus (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hallo nochmal#h
egal ob Druckversion oder anpinnen, wichtig wäre schon, dass alle Ergebnisse vorher gebündelt werden und auch irgendwie vereinheitlicht werden!
Eine Einleitung mit grundsätzlichen Informationen wäre ebenfalls wichtig...finde ich!
Außerdem müsste deutlich gemacht werden von wem jeder einzelne Beitrag ist und wir müssen drauf achten, dass wir keine Copyright-Probleme bekommen, falls zitiert wird muss das richtig und einheitlich sein!
Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert, genauso wie eine sinnvolle inhaltliche Struktur! Beispielsweise Fruchtboilies von A-Z, Fischmehlboilies von A-Z Tierfutterboilies…  
Ich persönlich hab selbst wenig Erfahrung mit der Boiliekocherei und bin selbst gerade dabei dies zu erlernen. Allerdings könnte ich schon alle Ergebnisse bündeln, ich habe schon einige Handouts entworfen und die eine oder andere Examensarbeit war auch dabei Außerdem habe ich mich mit der Literatur zum Karpfenangeln intensiv beschäftigt. Das Plickat Buch habe ich gleich 3mal gelesen und Pelzer, Bursell, und Kluwe-York, habe ich auch schon durch. Diese Jahr werden noch ca. 5 -6 weitere Bücher folgen so das ich dann einiges an Wissen angesammelt haben dürfte!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Lupus (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Mir ist noch eingefallen das im "Vorspann" erklärt werden müsste was dem Karpfen schadet und was nicht und welche verschiedenen Ernährungstheorien es gibt! Es sollte vielleicht kurz auf Begriffe wie HP- bzw. HNV-Köder eingegangen werden und ein wenig Karpfen-Biologie schadet auch nicht! Schließlich ist eine solide Kenntnis über unseren beschuppten Freund Grundlage für einen guten und verträglichen Boilie!! Ansonsten:v
und die Piepser bleiben stumm!

Schwierig bleibt eine Qualitätssicherung wenn jeder mitschreiben kann bzw. wenn jeder Beitrag verwendet wird (werden muss)!

Desweiteren schlage ich vor Menschen wie  hermann11 zu ignorieren um ihnen keine Bühne zu geben! Alle weiteren Spitzen verkneife ich mir aus gerade genannten Gründen!
Wenn wir alle so verfahren bleibt das Thema interessant!
|wavey:


----------



## NeuFlieger (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Jap ich bin mit dir Voll und ganz einer Meinung!!
Ich hatte noch eine Idee für die Umsetzung als Buch:
1.Wir sind alle Anglerboardmitglieder
2.Wir brauchen den ein oder anderen Sponsor.
3.Anglerboard.de hat viele Sopnsoren, die sich sicherlich gerne hinten im Buch wiederfinden würden.....*grübel*.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Bitte,

hier geht es um Boilierezepte. Für Kochrezepte gibt es schon einen Thread in einem anderen Unterforum. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hier gibt es auch was zu diesem Thema

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106774

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee.

Habe aber auch schon oft erleben müssen, dass solche Dinge nach einer "Anfangseuphorie" schnell "abebben", wenn die Leute merken dass es Arbeit bedeutet.

Vorschlag:
Struktur erstellen (welche verschiedenen Boiliegruppen gibt es, süß, fischig ,fleischig etc., welches (Haupt)Grndmaterial, als Überkategorie).

Struktur erstellen wie ein Rezept aufgebaut werden soll (wie beim Kochen: Zutaten, Arbeitsgänge inkl. Gar/Trockenzeiten)

Dazu noch Tipps zum Materialeinkauf, konservieren etc..

Ich kann beim Müller Rüschlikon Verlag nachfragen, on Interesse an einem solchen Projekt besteht - die sind ja unsere Partner für den Buchbereich.


----------



## NeuFlieger (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Er spricht es aus! So soll es denn sein!
Ich denke mal, wir sollten erstmal die Rezepte sammeln, dann sollte EINER von uns (sonst gehts kreuz und Quer) die Kategorien machen. Ein Zweiter macht danach die Einteilung der Rezepte, ein dritter das Cover und JEDER stellt sein Rezept in einen nicht öffentlich zugänglichen Threat hier im Board (natürlich einheitlich aufgebaurt, die Rezepte und nicht öffentlich, weil wir ja noch was verkaufen wollen *grins*)
Wenn ich was vergessen hab (hab ich bestimmt) dann immer nachtragen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Bevors an Rezeptesammeln geht (das ist erst sinnvoll enn eine Struktur steht), muss man halt ne Strukur machen )
Würde ich gerne übernehmen, bin aber halt kein Karpfen- und schon gar kein Boilieangler.

Grundsätzliches Interesse ist beim Verlag vorhanden, kommt jetzt drauf an was Ihr an "Struktur und Mitarbeit liefern könnt und wollt".

Ich mach dazu nen Blog auf, wo sich diejenigen melden können, die Interesse an Mitarbeit haben, die schalte ich dann frei dafür.


----------



## KaiAllround (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hey,



Wollte sagen was sicher wichtig ist: Das Anfüttern! Eine kleine Allgemeine "Anfütterrungsregel"


----------



## Blanker (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

also mal ehrlich, wenn ich nen boilierezept brauche, um vieleicht einen neuen boilie auszuprobieren, gebe ich bei google boilierezepte ein und werde dann mit rezepten überhäuft wo ich dann ganze bände und nicht bloß 1 buch schreiben könnte. wollen wir das rad nun nochmal erfinden. ich denke nicht das sich da dann auch noch sponsoren finden die vieleicht geld in dieses buch stecken werden um dieses dann zu binden oder ähnliches. da müstet ihr euch dann schon mehr als nur ein buch über rezepte einfallen lassen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Möchte mich aufjedenfall beteiligen!
Wo sammeln wir den die Rezepte?

Dachte auch daran das wir da auch so Tipps schreiben die einen Boilie irgendwie speziell machen!Finde es eine super Idee freue mich!

mfg Marvin


----------



## fantazia (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich finde wir sollten das so gestallten!
> 
> zutaten:
> 
> ...


dafür bin:m.


wozu extra nen buch?
ein thread mit den daten wie oben beschrieben und gut is.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Wie sollen wir das den gestallten alles?
Würde mich bereit erklären das ihr mir ertsmal die rezepte/Anleitung schreibt u.s.w und ich die zusammenfasse!Dann können wir ja weiter machen!?
Würde es gerne tuen wie seht ihr das...

Falls ja

MarvinGrabbe@gmx.de

mfg Marvin


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich bin über WoEnde weg, werd dann mal gucken dass näxte Woche es ein Extraforum für das Projekt gibt.

Werden dann nur die sehen können, die mitmachen wollen.

Geb näxt Woche dann Bescheid, wie, wann, wo was alles abläuft.


----------



## sorgiew (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

hi thomas 

na das ist doch mal ein wort 


bin schon gespannt da kommen sicher einige gute sachen dabei raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



> da kommen sicher einige gute sachen dabei raus


Denk ich auch )


----------



## Kaljan (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

ich hätte gleich mal eine frage an euch : 
Wie zerkleinert ihr die Frolics, falls ihr die in euern mix reinmachen wollt ?!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich würde sehr gerne mitmachen nur ein problem!
Ich habe keine rezepte, da ich noch nie selber Boilies gemacht habe!|uhoh:

darf ich trotzdem mitmachen??:c


----------



## KaiAllround (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

@Lupus:

Sorry meine Ralle24|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## fantazia (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ich hätte gleich mal eine frage an euch :
> Wie zerkleinert ihr die Frolics, falls ihr die in euern mix reinmachen wollt ?!


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166


----------



## kkarl (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

@Kaljan 
Ich nehme immer die Küchenmaschiene meinder Frau. 
Sieht ähnlich aus wie ein Fleischwolf , nur mit raspelscheiben. 
Muß es zwei mal durchlaufen lassen bis es so fein gemahlen ist wie ich das möchte.


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich würde wohl auch mitmachen. Ich frage mich nur, ob es wirklich Bedarf für ein Boiliekochbuch gibt. #c
Schließlich gibt es eine Reihe Publikationen nahmhafter Autoren, die dieses Thema schon in aller Ausführlichkeit durchgekaut haben.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Klar aber es waren noch keine profis wie wir am werke :vik:!
Ich mache auch mit wie soll man denn wissen wer mitmacht und wer nicht?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hier im Nachbarthread

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166

findet ihr vielleicht auch noch was brauchbares.Wenn ja, kann man das in das geplante Extraforum verschieben.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## fantazia (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl auch mitmachen. Ich frage mich nur, ob es wirklich Bedarf für ein Boiliekochbuch gibt. #c


ich finde die idee mit dem buch auch nicht so gut#c.glaub das lohnt sich nicht.finde die idee vom Carpcatcher177 mit nem eigenen thread und so praktischer.schön mit fotos vom endprodukt und natürlich zutaten und die dazugehörigen prozent angaben und halt wie sie danach behandelt wurden.

am besten würden in sonem thread nur leute posten dürfen die ihren boilie dort vorstellen.so würde das ganze schön übersichtlich sein.fragen kann man ja immer noch per pn stellen.


----------



## DogTag (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hmm, also ich bin Grafiker und kann euch nur sagen, dass ihr - falls keine Vorkenntnisse vorhanden sein sollten - schnell enttäuscht werden könnt.
Hier mal ein paar Tipps für euch, welche den Start in jedem Falle erleichtern sollten, damit nachher nicht das große Erwachen kommt.

- Alle Bilder müssen reprofähig sein, also minimum 300dpi. Wenn man dann dort ein Handyfoto einbaut, so sieht der Druck nachher... hmm... wie sage ich es.... EINFACH ******** aus 

- exotische Schriften sollten vermieden werden, ansonsten müsst ihr diese mitliefern. Am besten den Text in Pfade wandeln oder rastern.

- Alle Dokumente in CMYK anlegen, nicht in RGB

- Vielleicht mit einem Farbcode/Color Index arbeiten. Als Beispiel: Zu Beginn des "Buches" bei Grundlagen in einer Ecke einen blauen (oder welche Farbe auch immer) Balken setzen. Diesen durch die Grundlagen komplett weiterführen. Bei Zutaten etc. dann eine andere Farbe usw. 
Das erleichtert das Auffinden von bestimmten Inhalten extrem

- Je nach Seitenumfang kommt man um ein professionelles Layoutprogramm nicht drumrum. Ich empfehle bei minimum 20 Seiten ein Programm wie QuarkXPress oder Adobe InDesign.
Mit WORD lässt sich sowas nur seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr schwierig gestalten bzw. würde ich das niemals damit machen 

Das soll erstmal reichen. Wer jetzt immer noch denke: Joa, also das ist kein Problem... der kann dann mal anfangen zu planen und strukturieren.

Also ich gebe meinen Senf hier nur dabei, da ich in einem anderen Forum (nichts mit Angeln zu tun) bereits mal solch ein Projekt verfolgt habe. Das Ende vom Lied war nämlich jenes, dass jeder - wie wild - kreuz und quer in unzähligen Programmen gelayoutet hat und am Ende gings dann darum, wie man das ganze druckreif in ein reprofähiges Format bekommt. Das kann dann schnell mal das Aus für das Projekt bedeuten.

Stellt euch das bitte nicht so ganz easy vor! Eine gute Planung und Vorbereitung ist das A und O für Drucksachen

Good Luck


----------



## sorgiew (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

@ punkkarpfen 


gib doch mal einen tipp ab welches buch sich eigentlich ausführlich mit der boilieküche beschäftigt.


und ich meine da nicht nur rezepte sondern auch zutaten und ihre funktionen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

@ DogTag:
Wenn das hinhaut machen wir das mit dem Müller Rüschlikon Verlag - unserem Kooperationspartner im Buchbereich.

Da brauchst Du Dir wegen der ganzen technischen Geschichte keinen Kopp machen. Die können das)


----------



## DogTag (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ja ja, das ist mir ja klar. Ich wollte den Leuten hier - die schon ganz euphorisch sind - nur den Rat geben, nicht einfach Zeit zu vergeuden und wild drauf loszulayouten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Da ich schon etwas Erfahrung mit Bücher schreiben habe, muss ich Dir da vollkommen recht geben.
Zuerst Struktur.
Dann Inhalte festlegen.
Text schreiben.
Passende Bilderauswahl.
Dann erst kommt der Verlag mit Layout etc. ins Spiel.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich bin auch für ein extra Thread wo aber nicht jeder rein kann bevor es fertig ist!
Anfangs kann man da auch noch diskutieren das kann ein mod wenn den alles fertig ist widda löschen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

So ists vorgesehen, wie gesagt, da ich (eigentlich) schon weg bin, werden wir das erst näxte Woche einstellen können.


----------



## NeuFlieger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Naja das ist doch nicht zu spät. Leider bin ich ab nächster woche nicht da.......also auch kein I-net......
Ich leiste euch - bis ich wieder da bin - dann geistigen Beistand *lach*!!


----------



## Lupus (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll....
1 *Literatur*: in jedem Karpfen Buch stehen einige Seiten über die Boilieproduktion und deren Inhaltsstoffe, jedes Buch beschäftigt sich für ca. 1 Kapitel mir unserem Thema! Ein Buch das sich Ausschließlich damit befasst ist mir nicht bekannt und wird es daher auch nicht geben!:g (Auf Deutsch)

2 Es gibt massig Boilierezepte im Netz aber deren Qualität mag ich nicht beurteilen! Und da wird es dann schwierig!!!

3 Ich bin der Meinung es dürfen nur selbst erprobte Mixe verwenden werden: Weil ich habe letztens am Pc mit Hilfe eines Mixrechners einen zusammengebaut der super sein sollte in der Praxis konnte man diesen allerdings nicht abrollen!!!

4 Jeder Autor muss namentlich bekannt sein und für sein Geschriebenes gerade stehen! Die Verlockung ist sehr groß hier Copyrights zu verletzen, wenn auch nur versehentlich!!!|uhoh:

5 Wir sollten den ersten Schritt nicht vor dem zweiten machen. Erstmal alles zusammenführen und strukturieren, wenn das dann von so einer hohen Qualität ist das es viele Menschen kaufen wollen kann man es ja drucken lassen!

Meine Meinung


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Also ich hab mich hier jetzt mal durchgekämpft. Grundsätzlich keine so üble Idee... doch ich fürchte irgendwie (auch), ihr wollt das Rad neu erfinden? 
Mal aus der Praxis gegriffen: Ich fische seit 3 Jahren mehr oder minder den gleichen Mix. Er fängt an allen Gewässern, ist günstig und halbwegs brauchbar zu verarbeiten.
Das ist genau 1 Mix, wozu brauch ich da so ein ganzes Buch???


Und was die Inhaltsstoffe anbelangt, gibt es eben doch schon etliches an Literatur, vornehmlich im Internet zu finden.


sorgiew schrieb:


> gib doch mal einen tipp ab welches buch sich eigentlich ausführlich mit der boilieküche beschäftigt.
> und ich meine da nicht nur rezepte sondern auch zutaten und ihre funktionen


Als Printversion: "Ken Townley - carp baits"
Darin ist so ziemlich alles beschrieben, was man zu Ködern, Zutaten, etc. sagen kann. Eigentlich ein Standardwerk für jeden, der sich ernsthaft mit Eigenproduktion auseinandersetzt.


Ich denke, wenn sich so etwas verkaufen soll, dann muss da mehr rein als nur ein paar Mixe.
Dann muss da ein ganzes Sammelsorium aus Tipps und Tricks rund ums Boiliemachen bis hin zum Karpfenangeln rein.


----------



## sorgiew (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

ja ok soll ja mal in erster linie für uns sein - es gibt ja genug die anfangs nach einem guten mix suchen - so als denkanstoss.

die fehlerquelle ist ja anfangs enorm und es lässt sich ja auch nicht alles verarbeiten (weiss ich aus eigener erfahrung)


----------



## slowhand (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



sorgiew schrieb:


> http://www.zeidler.gmxhome.de/mix/mix.htm
> 
> da hab ich noch was



Wie kann man da was eingeben?
Bin zu blöde...


----------



## sorgiew (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

musst glaub ich die nötigen plugins installiert haben


----------



## slowhand (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



sorgiew schrieb:


> musst glaub ich die nötigen plugins installiert haben



Die da wären...?


----------



## sorgiew (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

exel oder so in der richtung 



bin im moment etwas im stress wenn nicht muss ich mal am abend schaun


----------



## Lupus (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

@ foolish Farmer welche wäre das im Internet? 
Ken Townley ...hast du ne Bezugsquelle??
Das mit dem Tips und Tricks finde ich ganz gut und wenn mal im Anschluss an alles noch 100 Mixe drann hängt finde ich das auch eine gute Sache!!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



Lupus schrieb:


> @ foolish Farmer welche wäre das im Internet?


Muss ich jetzt alle nennenswerten Karpfenangelseiten aufführen??? Es gibt mindestens 4 größere Foren und dazugehörige Seiten, vermutlich inzwischen deutlich mehr. Ich bin da nicht so fit, da frag die Spezies hier!



Lupus schrieb:


> Ken Townley ...hast du ne Bezugsquelle??


http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/0947674470/boiliede-21



Lupus schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tips und Tricks finde ich ganz gut und wenn mal im Anschluss an alles noch 100 Mixe drann hängt finde ich das auch eine gute Sache!!!!


Und wer braucht 100 Mixe?!? Wofür? Wer will die jemals alle testen??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und wer braucht 100 Mixe?!? Wofür? Wer will die jemals alle testen??? |kopfkrat


 
100 Leser vielleicht


----------



## Lupus (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

@ foolisch farmer
Die Foren kenn ich auchaber wirklich viel steht da nicht über die Herstellung und wenn nicht gebündelt sondern nur vereinzelt!

Es geht ja nicht darum die alle zu testen aber was spricht denn gegen eine Mixsamlung und fischst du deinen Mix bist du damit nichts mehr fängst???? Oder probierts du nicht gern mal was neues aus?..Vielleicht fängst du ja mit einem anderen Besser??? :vik:
(Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn jede Woche einen neuen zu testen!!!)


----------



## fantazia (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich fische seit 3 Jahren mehr oder minder den gleichen Mix. Er fängt an allen Gewässern, ist günstig und halbwegs brauchbar zu verarbeiten.
> Das ist genau 1 Mix, wozu brauch ich da so ein ganzes Buch???


welchen fischt du denn im moment?
kannst mir ja mal nee pn schreiben wenn du lust hast|wavey:.


----------



## BadnerPower (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

man könnte anstatt eines buches vielleicht auch ne hp machen oder was haltet ihr davon?#h


----------



## fantazia (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> man könnte anstatt eines buches vielleicht auch ne hp machen oder was haltet ihr davon?#h


buch eigene hp.nen eigener thread und gut is:m.


----------



## BadnerPower (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

also das mit einem eigenen buch halte ich selbst fast als übertrieben,da ich glaube auch viele im Laufe der Zeit und Abriet die lust verlieren würden.Dann doch lieber ne HP oder ne pdf oder desgleichen...


----------



## NeuFlieger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Aber man muss bedenken, dass das Lesen eines Buches etwas ganz anderes ist, als Zum Beispiel einer .pdf oder einer HP!
Ich bin dafür, dass alle interessierten, die für ein Buch zu haben wären, und auch was tun wollen, sich zusammenschließen, dann sehen wir weiter. Wenn wir das wirklich gebacken bekommen wollen, müssen erstmal so beiträge raus, die das Projekt als solches in Frage stellen!


----------



## ½Mensch-½Tier (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Und was wollt ihr machen, wenn annähernd identische Mixe gesammelt werden.

(Sind jetzt nur Beispiele, keine Ahnung ob sich das rollen lassen würde und fängig wäre)
Der eine macht: 60%Forelli + 40%Hartweizengrieß 
Der Nächste: 50%Forelli + 50%Hartweizengrieß
Ein Anderer: 50%Forelli + 25%Hartweizengrieß + 25% Maisgrieß
usw....

Alle ins Buch oder wer entscheidet, welcher Mix davon genommen wird???


Ich denke mal eine oder mehrere (Grundprinzip, Zubereitungsarten, fruchtige-, nussige-, fischige-Rezepte) PDF-Dateien sollten wirklich reichen.

Was bringen einem eigentlich Bilder von Boilies?

Wer würde sich das Buch überhaupt kaufen wollen und bis zu welchem maximalen Preis? Und wenn es dann mehr als 5€ kostet wird eh wieder jeder googeln oder hier im Forum nachfragen, anstatt sich das Buch irgendwo zu bestellen.....


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hier ist z.B. so eine Seite, die sich mit der Boilieproduktion auseinandersetzt.
http://www.cipro.de/twofr/cont/contboil.htm


----------



## Forellenangler91 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Man könnte eine pdf-datei machen uns sie dan an die leute verschicken die sie haben wollen das könnt ich uach übernehmen kenn mich damit aus aber wie wärs mal wenn wir mal anfagen los Kolegen fangt mal an ^^ ich komm dan später noch dazu


----------



## Golfer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ist jetzt was hier raus geworden???


----------



## Karpfencrack (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

sieht nicht so aus falls doch würd ich aber auch gern mit machen


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Also, nachdem ich mir jetzt des komplette Thema durgelesen hab, meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort :q

Das Prinzip find ich auch sehr gut! nur die Diskussionen sind inzwischen über 5 Jahre alt und wahrscheinlich ist außerhalb des Forums auch nix passiert was mit der Produktion eines Boiliekochbuchs zu tun hat...!

Deshalb komme jetzt ICH! :vik:

Ich hab mich gerade in letzter Zeit öfters mit dem Bau einer HP beschäftigt. Deshalb werd ich jetzt einfach mal eine erstellen!

Vom Aufbau der Seite stell ich mir folgendes vor:
Die Seite sollte aussehen wie irgendeine langweilige Wikipedia-Seite mit 50 Kilometer Text und ohne konkrete Infos!
Ok, Spaß bei Seite!

Ich denke wenn ich so eine HP erstelle, sollte diese in verschiedene Themengebiete gegliedert sein, z.B.: Grundrezepte, Zutaten, Boilieherstellung, ...

Eine große Bedingung ist natürlich, dass niemand über diese Seite lästert, wenn er in einem Rezept statt 40 % Maismehl 45 % nehmen will oder dass es nicht 10 Rezepte gibt die sich nur minimal unterscheiden!
Weil sonst gibt es nachher 5000 Rezepte auf der Seite, keiner kennt sich mehr aus und die ganze Arbeit war umsonst!

Eine zweite Bedingung ist, dass ALLE zusammenarbeiten und mir nicht nur irgendwelche halben Rezepte oder irgendein Quatsch schicken...!

Ob diese HP dann www.boiliekochbuch.de oder www.boilie-kochbuch.de oder wie auch immer heißen mag, leg ich natürlich auch nicht allein fest! Wie gesagt: ALLE ARBEITEN ZUSAMMEN
Denn nur wenn das der Fall ist kann solch ein Projekt stehen!
Noch kurz ein Hinweis: für kostenlose Homepages gibt es keine .de Endung. D.h. es gibt zb  .de.to Endungen oder ähnliches. Aber ich denke das wird nicht weltbewegend sein!

Also, ich hoffe auf eine gute ZUSAMMENARBEIT!
Wer mit mir auch Mail-Kontakt halten will oder Rezepte per PDF schicken will, meine Adresse lautet:
*mi.joechle@gmx.de*

Liebe Grüße und Frohe Weihnachten,
Michi


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Hmm, hat sich noch gar keiner gemeldet! Bin ich der einzigste der an so einer Homepage Interesse hat???


----------



## K.K.1978 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



Prof. Dr. Carp schrieb:


> Hmm, hat sich noch gar keiner gemeldet! Bin ich der einzigste der an so einer Homepage Interesse hat???



Hallo, lese doch einfach mal hier im Board. Du findest alles was für die Herstellung von Boilies benötigt wird.
Ein Buch oder eine weitere HP ist nicht notwendig.

Grüße


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*



K.K.1978 schrieb:


> Hallo, lese doch einfach mal hier im Board. Du findest alles was für die Herstellung von Boilies benötigt wird.
> Ein Buch oder eine weitere HP ist nicht notwendig.
> 
> Grüße



Also klar, hier im Board hat's massenhaft Themen, Rezepte, usw. usw. aber warum wurde das Thema dann schon ewig diskutiert wenn eh keiner Interesse hat (so wie du es meinst)???|kopfkrat

Schaut doch mal den Anfang bzw den Verlauf dieses Themas an: Da wurde schon viel diskutiert ob man ein richtiges Buch drucken lässt uvm.|bla:

Aber mir persönlich ist das auch nicht SO wichtig! Ich dachte halt dass viele Angler (inklusive mir) auf so etwas schon länger warten (wenn man sogar ein Buch drucken lassen wollte).

Also ich fang jedes Jahr meine 739 Karpfen (grob überschlagen:q) weil ich eben fast jedes WE zwei Tage am Wasser verbring...:vik:

Solche Seiten sind ja auch nicht für die "Profis" gemacht sondern eben für Einsteiger, Anfänger, Laien und Co. aber wenn so 'ne Seite niemand braucht / will... mir soll es egal sein! #d#d


----------



## Favory (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie kochbuch*

Ich finde es schade dass das Thema "eingestellt" wurde.
Ich wäre auch bereit 15 Euro für ein solches Buch zu bezahlen.
Man hat alles in einem Buch stehen und muss nicht alles zusammensuchen, gerade für Anfänger verständliche Erklärung und Einführung in das Boilieherstellen.
Ein Buch in der Hand zu haben ist dazu noch etwas ganz anderes vom Gefühl her, also ich fände es toll.
Kann man mal in Ruhe am Wasser durchblättern.


----------

